# That's it! :)



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Alright, that's it. I'm so hooked. I love my birds and I wanna have birds for the rest of my life. I wanna get more into the hobby and so me and my friend decided to partner up and get into racing. I was wondering if a 4' wide 12' long and 6' tall is good enough? This is the biggest we can go.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Can you go wider. your nest boxes will stick out a foot which gives you three feet to stand. Also make it just taller than you on the inside. You want to be able to stand up strait.

Sounds Good,
Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Alright, that's it. I'm so hooked. I love my birds and I wanna have birds for the rest of my life. I wanna get more into the hobby and so me and my friend decided to partner up and get into racing. I was wondering if a 4' wide 12' long and 6' tall is good enough? This is the biggest we can go.


ut oh! another pigeon junkie...lol.. Im going to give you one opinion that I think is real important...build a loft as BIG as you possibley can, the first time.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Alright, that's it. I'm so hooked. I love my birds and I wanna have birds for the rest of my life.


Rock on brother! That's what we like to hear!!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Big T said:


> Can you go wider. your nest boxes will stick out a foot which gives you three feet to stand. Also make it just taller than you on the inside. You want to be able to stand up strait.
> 
> Sounds Good,
> Tony


This is the biggest we can go. There's not a lot of space in the backyard.
Would this be good enough though?



spirit wings said:


> ut oh! another pigeon junkie...lol.. Im going to give you one opinion that I think is real important...build a loft as BIG as you possibley can, the first time.


I know I should have. But at the time of my loft build, we weren't very stable at the house as we are looking for a new place to live right now so I built a small one.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kevin said:


> This is the biggest we can go. There's not a lot of space in the backyard.
> Would this be good enough though?
> 
> 
> ...


oh, Im sorry, I was not thinking you had a loft already.. I was thinking of someone building their first one, and that is the advice I woud give...sounds like you would too! so if that is the biggest you can go then that will have to do, it will be good enough as you really do not have any options otherwise, or do you?


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> oh, Im sorry, I was not thinking you had a loft already.. I was thinking of someone building their first one, and that is the advice I woud give...sounds like you would too! so if that is the biggest you can go then that will have to do, it will be good enough as you really do not have any options otherwise, or do you?


Oh, lol. Yeah, I built like a 4 x 4 just to get started and see how things would go and because I wasn't sure if we were going to stay at the house that I'm in right now.

For a 4 x 12 how much birds would we be able to house?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think 20 and up to 24 the max, so 20 would be a good number. a few pairs can turn into 20 pretty quick.


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

I think a bit narrow is not so bad unless you are a big guy. It makes it easier to catch the birds when you want to basket them. I am quite petite so my new loft I won't have any compartments with more than 6' dimensions, that way they can't fly out of my reach. I would divide the 12' into 2 compartments but I am sure you've thought of that. Some of the people here are helping me design a small second loft in the thread that's currently just below this one (help me build the best loft I can)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*You will be allright JUST DO NOT OVER GROWD THE BIRDS* GEORGE


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

darkfur said:


> I think a bit narrow is not so bad unless you are a big guy. It makes it easier to catch the birds when you want to basket them. I am quite petite so my new loft I won't have any compartments with more than 6' dimensions, that way they can't fly out of my reach. I would divide the 12' into 2 compartments but I am sure you've thought of that. Some of the people here are helping me design a small second loft in the thread that's currently just below this one (help me build the best loft I can)


Nice sketch. I'm gonna start sketching mine today.




george simon said:


> *You will be allright JUST DO NOT OVER GROWD THE BIRDS* GEORGE


Definitely.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*loft*



spirit wings said:


> ut oh! another pigeon junkie...lol.. Im going to give you one opinion that I think is real important...build a loft as BIG as you possibley can, the first time.


Had to laugh at that one Spirit, I am building my third and I am sure it won't be the last


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

There's a plan you could adapt on the Sunset Lofts website, for a 6 x 8 loft. What I mean is it shows the basic things you need in place and you can just work the dimensions to suit you


----------

